# Batteries need care



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Every battery needs checking, especially RV applications.
A very good tool for an RV is a digital multimeter. A good meter costs about $60. Sears has some good meters. My battery information comes from using batteries in all my life and a man named Richard Perez also known as the guru of batteries. This man is a well known in the solar world. You can probably google him. Most alternator and starter failures are created by poor battery connections. A big hi output alternator cannot survive with an off then on battery connection. Proper care and feeding of a battery will make any RV trip fun, fun and fun. Frank


----------



## boatman (Sep 11, 2010)

well said frank,even if your not a guru on any subject you cant belay good ol common sense as a fallback position huh.


----------

